# Hot reboot problem with log cat, please help!



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Iv'e been getting hot reboots ( doesn't show boot logo just animation) 90% of the time it happens while streaming video with either youtube or the twitch tv app, though it does happen on occasion just randomly. I've tried switching kernels wiping data, and roms though I haven't tried a non-aosp rom yet mostly because I cant stand them >.<.

Mostly what I want to know though is if it's a hardware problem, because i swapped my gnex for a gs3 and so my warranty is shorter.

https://www.dropbox....s/crash log.txt
This is the log cat right before it crashed.

Here's the first bit in case someone is doesn't want to click the link


```
<br />
31458Adreno200-GSLW <gsl_ldd_control<br />
31458Adreno200-GSLW <gsl_ldd_control<br />
31458Adreno200-GSLW <gsl_ldd_control<br />
31458Adreno200-GSLW <gsl_ldd_control<br />
31458Adreno200-GSLW <gsl_ldd_control<br />
31458libcF Fatal signal 11 (SIGSEGV) at 0x00000000 (code=1), thread 31483 (SurfaceFlinger)<br />
401DEBUGI *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** *** ***<br />
401DEBUGI Build fingerprint<br />
401DEBUGI pid<br />
401DEBUGI signal 11 (SIGSEGV), code 1 (SEGV_MAPERR), fault addr 00000000<br />
401DEBUGI r0 00000000 r1 00000005 r2 00000000 r3 c0041000<br />
401DEBUGI r4 00040000 r5 00000000 r6 41ef9050 r7 40e2affc<br />
401DEBUGI r8 00000198 r9 40eb7c90 sl 00000000 fp 00000000<br />
401DEBUGI ip 40c63f60 sp 40d76ac8 lr 40dd7501 pc 40dd748c cpsr 00000030<br />
401DEBUGI d0 7149f2ca44a00000 d1 44a010007149f2ca<br />
401DEBUGI d2 3f00000000000000 d3 0000000000000000<br />
401DEBUGI d4 3f00000000000000 d5 4434000000000000<br />
401DEBUGI d6 443400003f800000 d7 000005003f000000<br />
401DEBUGI d8 000018e64b45e513 d9 0000000000000000<br />
401DEBUGI d10 0000000000000000 d11 0000000000000000<br />
401DEBUGI d12 0000000000000000 d13 0000000000000000<br />
401DEBUGI d14 0000000000000000 d15 0000000000000000<br />
401DEBUGI d16 6f63206c74636f69 d17 3030637830206564<br />
401DEBUGI d18 4928206632393063 d19 53474b5f4c54434f<br />
401DEBUGI d20 5f4d454d50475f4c d21 662029434f4c4c41<br />
401DEBUGI d22 65203a64656c6961 d23 203231206f6e7272<br />
401DEBUGI d24 0000000000000000 d25 0000000000000000<br />
401DEBUGI d26 0000000000000000 d27 0000000000000000<br />
401DEBUGI d28 0000000000000000 d29 0000000000000000<br />
401DEBUGI d30 0000000000000000 d31 0000000000000000<br />
401DEBUGI scr 20000010<br />
401DEBUGI<br />
401DEBUGI backtrace<br />
401DEBUGI #00 pc 0006048c /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno200.so (leia_cmdbuffer_insertnop+15)<br />
401DEBUGI #01 pc 000604fd /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno200.so (leia_cmdbuffer_insertwaitforidle+84)<br />
401DEBUGI #02 pc 0006b4ab /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno200.so (leia_cmdbuffer_context_preamble+422)<br />
401DEBUGI #03 pc 00046e3d /system/lib/egl/libGLESv2_adreno200.so (rb_cmdbuffer_issue+1072)<br />
```


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't own an S3, but I know there was problems with the youtube app and reboots that was resolved recently for those that do own one. Person I know that mentioned it to me uses an S3 on AOSP and it was resolved for them with the last youtube update.

That's also not a logcat, it's a memory dump of the app when it crashed.


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

Crap how do I go about getting a log cat? This was pulled using loggy? Would a log cat help?

Sent from my liquid smooth gs3


----------

